# Brake Pads replacement DIY?



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Is there a nice website out there that clearly (preferably with pictures)explains out to replace the brake pads on our BMWs.

I am thinking about replacing my OEM pads with EBC Greenstuff.

Thanks,

FrenchBoy


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

There's a couple of REALLY detailed ones for the M3...not sure if it would translate exactly, but it should help.

Imagestation DIY --107 pictures!

mike_m3's DIY page


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

This is actually a pretty good DIY for pad replacement- http://www.e46fanatics.com/howto/howtodetail.php?howto_id=29


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

FrenchBoy said:


> Is there a nice website out there that clearly (preferably with pictures)explains out to replace the brake pads on our BMWs.
> 
> I am thinking about replacing my OEM pads with EBC Greenstuff.
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOO! Stay away from the GreenStuff. :yikes: 

They will squeal and eat your rotors soon. All of the folks I know who had the Greens, took them off with disgust.

It is so easy to replace the pads, that it''s not even worth doing a DIY write-up.  Here's a mini one:

I'll tell you step by step:

1. Remove the wheel.

2. Take an Allen (Hex) 7 or 8mm and remove the guiding pins on the inner side of the caliper. They are protected by a rubber cap, can't miss them. On this picture they are the two black round ones.










3. Remove the metal pad-retaining clip on the front of the caliper. You'll see it right in front of you. You can use a flathead screw driver to wiggle it out. Normally, it'll pop out easily.










4. Lift the upper part of the caliper. On the Driver's side Front and Passenger Side Rear, pull out the brake sensor before lifting. Remember the way it was inserted, so you can put it back the same way. If damaged, you can pick one up at your dealer for $13.00.

5. Remove the old pads and replace with the new ones. Use a C-Clamp to push the brake piston in if necessary. Very straight forward.

6. Repeat the process back and you're done.

7. I would recommend a brake fluid flush, but it's optional.

That said, get Axxis Ultimate pads for the street/light track/AutoX. Hawk HPS are the second choice, but the will make a noise occasionally and dust a lot. But stay away from the Greens....


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks guys. This is great information  That's why I love this board.

I will stay away from the Greenstuff and check out the Axxis Ultimate pads.

FrenchBoy


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Where can you purchase the Axxis Ultimate pads? It seems that the places that I usually buy things at (HMS, BavarianAuto, etc.) do not carry them.

Thanks,

FrenchBoy


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

FrenchBoy said:


> Where can you purchase the Axxis Ultimate pads? It seems that the places that I usually buy things at (HMS, BavarianAuto, etc.) do not carry them.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> FrenchBoy


www.adrenalineracing.com or me! :bigpimp:


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

FrenchBoy said:


> Is there a nice website out there that clearly (preferably with pictures)explains out to replace the brake pads on our BMWs.
> 
> I am thinking about replacing my OEM pads with EBC Greenstuff.
> 
> ...


Nicolas, Akakubi is right. A lot of people at driving schools recommend the Hawks. I've been very happy with the Performance Friction pads that I put in, although they do squeak a bit under light braking at low speeds. The install is easy if you've done it once. Ideally, you should get some help first time around. I'd be glad to help you - give me a call if you're interested. Maybe we can get together Friday before the CCA/PCA event.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

brave1heart said:


> I'd be glad to help you - give me a call if you're interested. Maybe we can get together Friday before the CCA/PCA event.


I might take you up on that. I will probably run the CCA/PCA event on my current pads. However, I am thinking about getting new pads for the October 4th, AutoX. Maybe we can get together the weekend before for another "tech session"

I also got new tires, Yokohama AVS ES100. Can't wait to try them on the course.

FrenchBoy


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

FrenchBoy said:


> I might take you up on that. I will probably run the CCA/PCA event on my current pads. However, I am thinking about getting new pads for the October 4th, AutoX. Maybe we can get together the weekend before for another "tech session"
> 
> I also got new tires, Yokohama AVS ES100. Can't wait to try them on the course.
> 
> FrenchBoy


I'll be getting ES100s too in a couple of weeks when I eat up through the remaining tread. I've been expecting the Sumi HTR Z IIs to fall apart for the past 4-5K miles but they refuse to die  I am projecting I'll get ~ 27K miles out of them. I am going with wider tires, though - 235/40/17 all around.

I am going to Mont Tremblant for driving school the weekend before the Oct 4 autoX but we could get together on Friday Oct.3 - I'll be home all day. Are you doing both fronts and rears or just the fronts? It takes ~ 1/2 hr per corner.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

That sounds like a plan. Let's talk about it next Saturday. at the first annual CCA/PCA autoX. I am eagerly looking forward to it.

FrenchBoy


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> www.adrenalineracing.com or me! :bigpimp:


Akakubi,

Thanks for all the advice. I actually just ordered a set of Axxis Ultimate pads for the front and rear from your website.

However, I was a little confused with the purchase process. I was not prompted to enter any payment information. How am I expected to pay?

Also when should I expect the pads to come in.

Thanks again,

FrenchBoy


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

FrenchBoy said:


> Akakubi,
> 
> Thanks for all the advice. I actually just ordered a set of Axxis Ultimate pads for the front and rear from your website.
> 
> ...


Check your PM


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

I finally installed the Axxis Ultimate pads this past Saturday. Thanks to the great DIYs (they are incredible really! Thanks so much for those who put these together :thumbup: ) and advice from people from this forum, I manage to install the pads on all four wheels without any problems. I feel pretty proud of myself  

The only thing that somewhat slowed me down in my endeavour - and I don't think it was not mentioned in the DIYs - is that the clearance behind the 7mm allen bolt on the rear wheels is not very big, due to the shock being right behind it.

Anyway, I have been driving with the new pads for a couple of days now and my first impression is very positive. They have an incredible bite and seem to slow down the car in a hurry. they do not make any weird sound so far, and dust seems minimal. It maybe a little early to judge these last two things though. I cannot wait until the Autocross this Saturday to really try them out on the course.

Thanks again to all who helped out.

FrenchBoy


----------



## noflash (Jul 4, 2003)

Anyone have the DIY for the rotors?

Aren't we supposed to change the rotors with our pads?


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

noflash said:


> Anyone have the DIY for the rotors?
> 
> Aren't we supposed to change the rotors with our pads?


This Imagestation  DIY actually contains the instructions for changing rotors. My rotors are fine after 38,000 miles and I did see the need to change them yet.

I will presumably change them next time I change my pads.

FrenchBoy


----------



## noflash (Jul 4, 2003)

FrenchBoy said:


> This Imagestation  DIY actually contains the instructions for changing rotors. My rotors are fine after 38,000 miles and I did see the need to change them yet.
> 
> I will presumably change them next time I change my pads.
> 
> FrenchBoy


I have about 36K miles. How can you tell if your rotors need changing or not?

My Dealer Service Rep said BMW need the rotors changed every time the pads are changed. Is he full of it?


----------



## markusmark (Nov 28, 2003)

*Brakes*

Another good source for brake pads and related goodies is www.stoptech.com.
A rotor should be replaced when its thickness reaches a minimum value as measured with a micrometer. According to the Bentley manual, the front rotors should be replaced when the mircometer reading is 0.8 inches (20.4mm) or less. The rears should be replaced when the reading is 0.68 inches (17.4mm) or less. Also, for OEM rotors, the minimum thickness value is stamped on the rotor hub.

HTH
Mark


----------



## mozaic (Jan 9, 2004)

*Rotor replacement*

Anyone have a DIY on replacing the rotors?



Akakubi said:


> NOOOOOOO! Stay away from the GreenStuff. :yikes:
> 
> They will squeal and eat your rotors soon. All of the folks I know who had the Greens, took them off with disgust.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbripps (Mar 7, 2004)

Here is a great link I used. Have fun, it's not so bad, just be patient.

http://www.my330i.com/mod9.php

regards,
Jon


----------

